# Is Natural Balance (Synergy) a good food?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Is Natural Balance (Synergy) a good food?

Apollo came with this food and he likes it. Lou is an extrenely picky eater and she seems to like his food way more than hers. She tried a litlle bit. She is on Blue Wilderness now.
I'm considering switching but want to make sure it's a great food. I read that the Natural Balance Synergy is 4 stars
Any info is appreciated!! 
Thanks!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I feed Natural Balance Duck & Potato years ago and it was supposed to a really good food them...the dogs did ok on it for a while but then I found a lot of issues with consistency between bags/cans. One bag would be great, the next hard as little rocks...one can would be firm enough to slice a serving off, the next would be soupy. I did hear the have changed hands so maybe someone else has more recent experience with it that I do.

BTW, Congrats on the new boy...they are both adorable.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I tried Nature's Balance for Brody, but I'm switching him to TOTW. After doing quite a lot of research on dog food advisor and shopping in several pet stores, I've found that Nature's Balance is a bit expensive compared to how it rates. At least in my area, there are several higher quality foods that I can get for the same price (or cheaper) than Nature's Balance.

I should add that Brody isn't picky, at all! So if its the best food your dogs will eat, then keep with it! I would suggest trying to find a pet store that has samples... The place I bought Brody's TOTW had samples of nearly every brand they carried. That would be helpful for your picky eater!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I like TOTW too! My aussies (one with food allergies) did great on it as well as my Dad's bloodhound (also with food allergies) and I have just switched Dusty to it. He is eating it MUCH better than his previous food.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I feed natural balance Alpha. The lamb chicken and rabbit recipe. It's grain free and the girls love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

